# Missing boat



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

*The US Coast Guard says it has suspended its search for a boat that left the Bahamas but failed to arrive as planned in Florida.*
Some 20 people were believed to be on board the blue and white 29ft (9m) Mako Cuddy Cabin vessel.
The boat set off from Bimini in the Bahamas on Monday and was due to arrive in Lake Worth, Florida, on Tuesday.
Can anybody tell me what direction the wind was blowing in the Gulfstream that Monday night/Tuesday morning, please?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

If you can find a nearby USCG weather buoy, they keep historic info on the internet.


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

I don't have any major info to contribute, I know it's an old thread, but all the articles I found said this boat never turned up. Crazy that 20 people were jammed onto it allegedly.

Search ends for missing boat with about 20 aboard - South Florida Sun-Sentinel


----------

